# fleas and dish soap



## RRM91210 (Jul 26, 2006)

I am waiting for my frontline, I purchased it online because it is cheaper than buying it from pet stores. I have to get rid of fleas inside my house, I think I am over reacting a little because I haven't actually seen them in the couch or the floor but I have bites and I've seen them in my cat so that's pretty much it for them, they are dying, party is over. 

There are a lot of ideas online to get rid of them and making my research about it I found a lot of people that swear washing your cat with Dish soap kills fleas. What do you guys think?.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Really just about any kind of soap will kill fleas. The thing is, you have to use something that isn't going to irritate your cat's skin (dish soap might) and using a flea shampoo will help keep them off longer plus some brands kill flea eggs too (dish soap does not).

You'll get the best results by giving the fleas the one-two punch. Take the cat out of the house for a few hours. This is an ideal time to take her for a flea dip at your vet or local grooming salon. Go back home while the cat is still out and treat the house with a few bug bombs or insecticide sprays or both. Make sure the brand of treatment you use specifically says on the label that it kills fleas, ticks, their larvae and their eggs. Treating the yard at this time is good too. I had an ant problem in my house recently and I treated the yard with Ortho Max ant killer granules. It said on the label that it kills fleas and ticks for 3 months as well as the ants and other bugs. If you don't want to expose the cat's bedding, toys, etc. to the flea bombs wash them in hot water while the house is being treated.


----------



## RRM91210 (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm so glad you tell me that!, I happen to have an ant problem too and my husband hates, I mean ABSOLUTELY hates ants, I have tried everything to get rid of them, everything but a bomb that is. 

I read certain dish soap which name starts with a D works best than most flea shampoos and it doesn't hurt your cat's skin, I even found something on national news about a Vet actually recommending this dish soap to wash your cat when it is poisoned by some of the several flea treatments we all know about. 

To me that's amazing because a flea shampoo is 8 dlls the cheapest, I'm sorry I am boring you all with this but I don't have a lot of money and extra bucks I save can go to my kitty's vet visits.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I think they are talking about Dawn dish soap. But even if you do that it won't repel any new fleas, so I'd still use the Frontline.


----------



## RRM91210 (Jul 26, 2006)

Tried Dish soap, it didn't work. But to be fair it kind of made fleas lose their minds, they seemed to be disoriented but IT DID NOT KILL THEM.

Anyways, I wouldn't recommend using dish soap to kill fleas but my God my cat's coat looks brilliant. 

I'm still waiting for my frontline, the website mislead me, they wrote UPS instead of USPS and they just said "oops, sorry, nothing we can do about it". I'll post a lousy review for lying to the customers. I want my frontline! I want to get rid of the fleas they are killing me!.


----------

